# curriculum ?



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

anyone in texas have some home-school curriculum for K-3 grade? ebay makes it hard for someone to do right on there, been jipped too many times plus paypal is a rip off. any help, thanks.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

www.hslda.com

they have a forum where you can buy and sell used books.
you can also click on your state and it will tell you where used book sales are being held in your area. you may want to also contact the home school groups in your area, as they would really have a pulse for where the sales are being hosted. one more thing....check out your states home school convention. they have vendors that sell books at a fraction of the cost (used).

HTH
Laura


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not in TX, but feel free to visit my site. My catalog is up in pdf form. If you see anything you like, shoot me an email!

Thanks!

Laurean


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

If you already know what you are looking for I've had great success finding used books on abebooks.com. The prices are usually very reasonable too. For more advanced materials I like alibris.com but their prices can be a little higher.

Kayleigh


----------



## Grandma Linda (Apr 7, 2010)

I am on an internet program for K-8th grade. It does it all!!!! but occasionally I get some books from barnes and noble for writing purposes. They carry several grade level books on all your subjects.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

HomeschoolClassifieds.com is another good source if you are looking for a specific book.


----------

